# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  xin link down borland C

## thaonguyenxanh_9x

mấy anh cho em xin đường link download borland C++ 6.0 với, em mới bắt đầu học C. Cám ơn mấy anh trước.

----------


## blkaka

http://www.bestsoftware4download.co...-for-borland-c-5-5-6-0-download-nuxshgxz.html

Của bạn đây! Search google trước khi hỏi nhé! Cái này google có tất cả hơn 500 ngàn kết quả cơ! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## aplico

neu tin ko ra thi hay ~ vao yahoo , lien lac voi nick : hutinh_1211 , toi gui cho [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## aduy1992

anh co bo cai java khong cho em .cam on anh

----------


## quangcao3a

anh co bo cai java khong?.cho em xin .cam on anh nhieu

----------


## hoangtrieuman

Java à? 

Netbeans
http://www.netbeans.org/downloads/

Jcreator + cach cai dat

http://blog.sucmanhtinhoc.com/blog/?cat=5

----------


## HotArchives

mấy người này sao kỳ vậy ta,search trước đã,khi nào không down được thì hãy yêu cầu chứ,đụng tới là xin link,chỉ thích cái có sẳng,lười quá rùi đấy!

----------

